# Feststehende Zellen in Excel



## NBOne (12. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich möchte folgendes machen:

Ich habe ein Arbeitsblatt 1 auf welchem Namen gespeichert sind, dahinter Adressen. In einem 2. Arbeitsblatt sollen nun die Namen aus Arbeitsblatt 1 stehen, und dahinter soll nicht die Adresse stehen, sondern Eine Beschreibung der Person. WIe kann ich die Zellen aus Tabellenblatt 1 in allen andern Blättern auch anzeigen?

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## ©yberfish (13. März 2008)

=Tabellenname!Zelle
Du schreibst also in der Tabelle2 in der Zelle wo du den Eintrag haben möchtest
=Tabelle1!B5


----------

